# My New Fancy



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

My New Fancy. I just won from Aquabid. Today they are on the airplane to Atlanta. I expect to get them on next Thursday August 23, 2012. I hope they will be healthy when they get to Seattle.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow...they are incredible!! Awesome colors!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Wow...they are incredible!! Awesome colors!


Thank you Betta newbie. I love Red, White, and Blue HMPK. Since I bid on aquabid, I bid another Dark Fancy from the same breeder. I wish I have more money so I can bid on 3 to save shipping cost. Again I hope they will arrive to Seattle safely on Thursday. It is 5 days travel.

I see that you are from GA. How far are you from Atlanta? Well my betta will arrive to Jennifer transhipper in Atlanta first then to Seattle.

Tan


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

The bottem one is just beautiful! The top to, but I have a thing for marbles


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

If you breed the top one I want one of the offspring, he is gorgeous.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW WOW WEE Tan!!!!! They are stunning! I will be first in line for a fry from the HMPK! He is WOW!!!! Congrats on the winning bid


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

a123andpoof, hi there. Did you get one fancy from the lotto here? How is he now?

Hi xShainax, I hope I can breed him. I got three nice female for him (thank you to Vicky for the blue and green HM from her show quality/winner parents). I am also thinking about breeding him with this one:









or a green on the left or the blue one next to her on the right (these two are from Vicky).


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Stunning! Especially the first one, I'd love to see his potential fry.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Candice for the Red, White, and Blue HMPK male I hope to breed with the female you and I got last week.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Tan, she is a great choice for that male she is very pretty. Also if you wanted to spawn my female with him I will loan her to you. She has some more red coming in on her dorsal,caudal and anal. I'll get some updated pics for you and send them your way.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

_We are pleased to announce the marriage_ of our bettas.

The groom: Mr. Fancy Red, White, and Blue HMPK Male (Tan Seattle) will be wed to Ms Fancy HMPK Female Khalisse (CandiceMM Seattle). After many secret arrangements of this marriage we agree they will see each other for the first time on September 1 and wedding ceremony will take place around September 10, 2012. 

Hopefully they will have no objection to this arranged marriage and be gentle to each other during the honeymoon and come back with 200+ baby bettas by September 19.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> _We are pleased to announce the marriage_ of our bettas.
> 
> The groom: Mr. Fancy Red, White, and Blue HMPK Male (Tan Seattle) will be wed to Ms Fancy HMPK Female Khalisse (CandiceMM Seattle). After many secret arrangements of this marriage we agree they will see each other for the first time on September 1 and wedding ceremony will take place around September 10, 2012.
> 
> Hopefully they will have no objection to this arranged marriage and be gentle to each other during the honeymoon and come back with 200+ baby bettas by September 19.


Hahaha that's awesome Tan!!! I hope they don't object to arranged marriage either. 200+ fry would be amazing!!! I am excited for this marriage and I think they will love each other an be very gentle


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

If they do not object, we may stream live their honeymoon week in the spawn bedroom. TBA


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Tan, I have a sibling female of the red marble girl. I didn't think she was a marble at first, but she's slowly been getting a red butterfly pattern going.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, if you didn't get her from Bettascapes on aquabid then never mind. She should be a DT geno, because mine is a DT.


----------

